# Signal for flying lead change?



## Miss Katie (Dec 30, 2007)

Same as a canter aid but done as the forelegs are in the moment of suspension.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

Just ask for the canter on the other lead; you have to time it so you ask while the horse is suspended.


----------



## Amanda7289 (May 20, 2008)

The hunter girls at my farm do a little leaning, lift the inside rein and slide their outside leg back. 

Most horses don't need all of that though, like the other two said, but some are trained to do it that way.


----------



## moomoo (Feb 21, 2007)

yeah, i did a few on moo a few weeks ago, 
left to right leg; cantering strides, 1-2-3- right leg forward left leg back, right rein


----------



## hunterequlover781 (Dec 27, 2007)

My horses are trained to where I just step into my outside stirrup.


----------



## brittx6x6 (Mar 4, 2007)

My horses are trained on weight change in my seat but until you figure out how your horse was trained lift you inside reign and close your outide reign while changing directions. This balances the horse.


----------

